# Need some board recommendations



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

where do you normally board?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Until a year ago I only boarded Colorado. I now live in the Northeast and expect to be boarding Vermont and upstate NY much more frequently now, which is why I am focusing on ice handling ability. I do hope to get out to Colorado once in a while still, but probably not as often.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

You have a good choice in the TRS BTX... I'd also say look at the Rome Agent and Rome Anthem if you don't mind not having BTX... I ride a Rome Flag which is the wide Anthem and ride mostly in VT and NY and haven't had too many issues with the ice and holding an edge. I am probably going to buy a Skunk Ape BTX at the end of this season though


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

I have a great opportunity on a Ride DH, would this suit my needs?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

the ride dh is an alright board, my friend has one from the 07/08 season, it's not a bad ride, but the rome anthem is amazing, I demo'd a flag cuz i have big feet, but as far as what you're looking for I wouldn't hesistate to the Rome. I'm not sure how the DH will hold up though, my old ride mountain lasted only a couple of seasons before it delaminated, but I also push my boards wicked hard and ride all the time


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you can get your hands on one, look for a Neversummer SL-R 155. Vario is better for ice than standard, but not as abrupts as MTX. Its Recamber, which is rocker between the feet and camber in the nose and tail. Its super solid. I think your two best bets are that and a TRS BTX 154. Another notable would be the Bataleon Riot.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. What about the Ride DH? I have an opportunity to buy one at a very good price. It's not really in my budget to spend 500+ on a board (TRS or SL-R), as good as they sound. Is there anything else similar? Perhaps from last season?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

dude you will love the ride DH I am going on my third season with mine and i wont give it up! lots of fun!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

The Ride DH is a safe bet... it lacks some of the new tech the others have but in all honesty, we've been riding snowboards without MTX or Reverse Camber for 30+ years now so if you can get a good deal go for it. The rider makes the board, not the other way around


----------

